# Losing 5kg's and running 2.4km. Urgent help needed



## shelvpower (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Guys, I am a 17 year old volunteer ff and EMT from South Africa. I have provisionally accepted into the Bachelors of Emergency Medical Care course of 2015.
The 11th of September I need to go for a medical and physical evaluation.  My biggest concern is my BMI and running 2.4km in 12 minutes or less. 

I have calculated that I need to lose 5kg for my BMI to be acceptable. Im running the 2.4km in 13minutes and 40 seconds.

I just want to know, is there maybe a eating plan that I can follow to help me lose the required weight? Im running 2.4km each day and im really hoping and trying to get it down to under 12 minutes. Any help regarding the above mentioned issues will be highly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Aug 24, 2014)

11 pounds in 3 weeks isn't unheard of. Without getting into detail, just try to avoid high-fat foods for the next 3 weeks and keep up the exercise, work up a good sweat, and replace those fluids. Full body workouts will accomplish that, and since you're already running, you're in good shape there. Consider taking a day or two a week to just do weights for legs and core. 

If you're worried about your current eating habit, then the solution is probably just to eat a little smarter, and maybe even a little less. But that doesn't mean remove a meal. If you're not meeting your body's needs for fluids and food, then that time will go right back up.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2014)

If your goal is to run 2.4km, you should not be running that every day. Some days should be longer and slower, and other days shorter and faster.

If you can work yourself up to 5k-6k easily, that will make running your 2.4k a walk in the park. 

For shorter runs, it would be beneficial for you to do some form of speed intervals. Go to a track and sprint the straights and walk the curves for starters. If you don't have a track nearby, do the same thing on the street using power poles.

Two days on, one day off should be doable for you. So maybe try a longer run, followed by a shorter/faster/interval run, a day off, then repeat. Mixing in some lower body strength training would also help significantly (look up plyometrics).

If you need more specifics, PM me and I may be able to throw together a running program for you.


----------



## cprted (Aug 24, 2014)

High fibre, high lean protein, low saturated fat.  Start on a fitness plan that includes a good balance of cardio and strength/resistance training.


----------



## shelvpower (Aug 25, 2014)

In the mornings before school I do a 10 min warm up run but im going to replace it with 2.4km. After that I do a hour crossfit session and in the evening another 2.4km. On Tuesdays and Thursdays I do 5km runs


----------



## shelvpower (Aug 25, 2014)

Is there perhaps a recipe for a lunch that I can make with shredded, canned tuna? That is still healthy to eat


----------



## epicEMT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you want to lose weight fast keto diet is the way to go.


----------



## shelvpower (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi guys I managed to lose 7kg's in the given time. Thank you for all the inputs. Still waiting to hear if  Im accepted


----------

